# Vape King - Suicide bunny Clearance Sale



## Stroodlepuff (6/9/16)

Its out with the old and in with the new! We need to clear up some space on our shelves by getting rid of old liquid to bring in some exciting new ranges!

Follow this link to order: http://www.vapeking.co.za/on-sale.html

Normal Price: R289.00
We are letting these go below cost at a smashing price of R164.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/9/16)

THIS IS AMAZING !!!

for anyone that hasn't had a chance to try out the Suicide Bunny range now is the best chance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Frostbite (6/9/16)

10 x Bound by the crown ordered like a boss!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

